# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Research Center for AI Ethics and Sustainable Development, Beijing Academy of Artificial Intelligence China-UK Research Centre for AI Ethics and Governance, Institute of Automation, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing, China

## Airicist

ai-for-sdgs.academy

Coordinator - Brian Tse

Beijing Academy of Artificial Intelligence

----------

